# Wood longbows and recurves



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Does anybody here hunt with homemade archery equipment? Longbows, recurves... Compound bows have a huge advantage and I think it would be exciting to take an animal with equipment that you have made yourself. I know it can be a lengthy but rewarding process to stave your own wood, shape, tiller, and condition a bow. I just don't know where to start. Are there any bowyers near central ohio or people experienced in making their own equipment? There are classes offered in hunting clubs on the internet but I'd like to find a local contingent of hunters who utilize primitive means.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

peteyeh, I'm not sure if there are any on here or not. If not then try bowsite.com or ohiosportsman.com. There are some on these sites. bowsite has a lot of members but they tend to be arrogant.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

This guy's picture is in the DNR deer photos from last fall. It says he did the whole works, bow and arrows. The guy's name is on the photo as well. I don't know if that would get you any closer to being able to contact him or not but it may be a start.


----------



## noboatdave (May 5, 2004)

Have a look at these sites.

The Ferret >>>----> http://groups.msn.com/ferretsarcherywebpage/buildingbowsfromboards.msnw

Jawge >>>---->http://mysite.verizon.net/georgeandjoni/archer.html

Trad Gang >>>---->http://www.tradgang.com/


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

bkr43050 said:


> This guy's picture is in the DNR deer photos from last fall. It says he did the whole works, bow and arrows. The guy's name is on the photo as well. I don't know if that would get you any closer to being able to contact him or not but it may be a start.


That is awesome... Imagine the rush of taking the deer with that thing. You have to have some good skills to make the equipment, get that close to the animal, and make the shot. Thanks for the post!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

That guy will never have to worry about going hungry. 10 yards away too.


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

I was excited to see this topic posted! It is one of my goals for 2005 to take a deer with equipment that I make. I have had a really busy year this year and have not been able to dedicate as much time to it as I would like to. The project is moving along though. It may be 2006 before I can really hit the woods with 100% primitive gear. As of right now I am almost done tillering my third bow. It is a 68 hickory long bow. My first two turned out too light, but this one looks like it will be right on the money with the draw weight. Im shooting for 55# @28. I also have some mulberry staves that are drying right now. I hope they are ready in time to make a bow out of them by fall. Ive heard that mulberry makes some great bows and many people prefer it to osage (osage is the standard best bow wood). I currently have some wild rose shoots drying in bundles that I plan on using this fall for arrows. I plan on backing my hunting bow with some rawhide from a doe I shot last fall. I also hope to make a string out of the rawhide I have left over. In the past six months I have learned quite a bit about flint knapping and have been more successful at it than I thought I would. I have been able to knap several points that I would have no qualms about putting through a deers boiler-room. So far its been a lot of fun learning about how to do this stuff. I have always been interested in Indian artifacts and archery has been a huge part of my life so Ive enjoyed getting into the self bow thing quite a bit. I only wish I had more time! I cant imagine how rewarding it will be to actually take a deer the old way.

The best place to get started making self bows is by picking up the book Traditional Bowyers Bible Vol. 1 There are three volumes in the series and they are great. They are the standard reference for almost everyone who makes self bows. Also the Ferrets web page that was mentioned above is really good. He has a lot of helpful stuff, and some great directions on make a board bow. All you need to do it is a $5.00 red oak or maple board from Home Depot, a rasp, a knife and a lot of patience and you can make a bow that will easily take a deer. You can also find a wealth of knowledge from some people who are very experienced on the Leather wall traditional archery site and the Paleo-Planet site. Links are below.

http://www.bowsite.com/bowsite/tf/lw/THREADSX2.CFM

http://p081.ezboard.com/bpaleoplanet69529


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info DrZ. Sounds like some good places to start.

If you ever want to chat about traditional bowhunting, let me know!

Pete


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I used to work with a guy who made his own arrows and was making a bow. He had a recurve he was hunting with that he bought and would hunt squirels with his arrows and blunt tips. He was even learning how to chip his own flint tips! I dont think you can deer hunt with flint tips though, but it would be cool to make all that stuff yourself.


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Stone heads are not legal in all states, but they are in Ohio. They are actually very effective on large game animals. There are no restrictions on material for a broadhead in Ohio, only how wide it is and the number of cutting surfaces it has.


----------

